# Left or Right Helical Fletching?



## nwairothrwr

What are the use, or advatages of left or right helical fletched arrows? Thanks


----------



## SonnyThomas

No advantage. The old saying was right for right handers and left for left handers. My opinion this goes back to stick and recurve bows. Today, we know they both shoot great. Just don't mix them.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Yup.....


----------



## nwairothrwr

*R or L fletching*

Thanks.


----------



## keyman

A right handed shooter will get more cable clearance with left helical if you shoot a cock vane up set up. Really that is about the only benefit. I like to shoot left helical on my indoor arrows since I shoot tall feathers or vanes and the arrows are already large diameter. It just gives a little more room for the vanes to get past the cables with contact.


----------



## scottnorthwest

keyman said:


> A right handed shooter will get more cable clearance with left helical if you shoot a cock vane up set up. Really that is about the only benefit. I like to shoot left helical on my indoor arrows since I shoot tall feathers or vanes and the arrows are already large diameter. It just gives a little more room for the vanes to get past the cables with contact.


Not if you shoot 4 vanes....


----------



## OBAN

scottnorthwest said:


> Not if you shoot 4 vanes....


There you go scott. I'm still trying to figure out which is the cock vane on my 4-fletched, 3" Duravaned Nano's!


----------



## scottnorthwest

OBAN said:


> There you go scott. I'm still trying to figure out which is the cock vane on my 4-fletched, 3" Duravaned Nano's!


I get to have all my fletching the same pretty color. Actually had a guy ask me how I know which way to noch my arrow.


----------



## OBAN

scottnorthwest said:


> I get to have all my fletching the same pretty color. Actually had a guy ask me how I know which way to noch my arrow.


Classic!! rotflmao!


----------



## scottnorthwest

OBAN said:


> Classic!! rotflmao!


I looked at him and said "think about that a second", few seconds of silence, then, "ohhhhhh...."


----------



## knighten

so what about a staight fletch,good for left and right?is their a disadvantage to a straight fletch?


----------



## dan boy

*straight fletch*

the straight fletch flies faster because it does not rotate. But, it is not as stable in the air as a left or right offset. Especially when using fixed broadheads. 
one advantage of the right over the left is that it spins clockwise and won't "loosen" your heads. 

Cheers, Dan.


----------

